
Meaningful VC Exits: Can Your Startup Generate Venture-Scale Returns? - lafay
https://medium.com/jme-venture-capital/meaningful-vc-exits-2bb5702776e2#.8n0f7ypx0
======
lafay
This made the math crystal clear for me in a way I have not seen laid out
before.

